# 2010 6.4L straight pipe



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

:help: thinking about do a straight pipe on my truck but read some were that on the 6.4L power stroke that you have to have diesel particle filter delete kit, on my 6.0 it didn't have any probes that were hooked up to the exhust so we just cut every thing out and ran a straight pipe. I've heard about these DPF delete kits but dont know any thing about them , seems like to much trouble to go through for the sound , any info on these kits ?

Thanks C Bishop


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

you tube dpf delete. There is a lot of videos on it.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Goodbye warranty, and trust me you do not want that.


----------



## gjhamiltom (Jul 27, 2010)

Some if not most of the kits are plug and play. You can bolt-unbolt the straight pipe if you need to go into the dealer. You also have to get a chip to fool the truck computer. The advantage is not just sound but a considerable increase in fuel mileage. But like someone said it voids your warranty if you get caught.


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info so far guys , looked around online and found some exhust systems that are called FILTER BACK single side, so my question is whats the FILTER BACK ?


----------



## JDT4430 (Aug 8, 2010)

The filter back just deletes the muffler. I had one on my duramax for a while and it really didn't make any change in sound or performance. The only thing it did for for me is get rid of the ugly looking tip. As said above to delete the dpf you will have to have a programmer to block the check engine codes and it will void warranty but will increase fuel milege. The best thing for you to do would be to log on to a pwerstroke forum and ask questions there. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

If I had a 6.4L I'd do the dpf delete. My buddy did it to his and now he gets more mpgs and has a ton more power. I believe he's running a Spartan Diesel tuner.


----------



## Specxican (May 17, 2010)

Everyone I know that has put after market parts on 6.4's has nothing but HELL!!!!!! Leave it stock, if you want to do mods get and old 7.3 or a sports car I still have nightmares about my old 6.0 I have a 6.4 now since 08 and very happy with no problems all stock !!!!


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

looked into it more and it seems like to much trouble to go through, i can still take the mullfer off,i've read that will help the truck some, gonna get a superchips flashpaq tunner. On my 6.0 had a straight pipe and tunner and never had any thing go wrong with the truck because of the mods.

Anyway thanks for all the info Guys


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

If you want to go straight pipe on the new Powerstrokes, you have to also put a tuner. If you do not put a tuner, and remove the DPF from the truck it won't be long before your engine says bye bye. Your truck is designed to monitor peramiters and initiate reginerations to the DPF accordingly. If there is no DPF it won't be long before problems are had. You will see alot of positive gains out of doing the project other than sound. It will increase your mileage by as much as 8-10 mpg and Spartan has tunes up to 340 extra hp. Problems that may occur with the higher hp tunes (275+ hp) would most likely be stretched head studs that would lead to head gasket failure. As long as you don't stab it each time you leave a red light and don't drive like a maniac you should not have any problems and all the results should be positive. As for the dificulty of the project, you can replace the intake, exhaust, as well as install the tuner in about 4-5 hours with a buddy and a case of cold ones. As for the warranty, I wouldn't worry about it. Spartan has this stuff down to an art, as they only deal with new Powerstoke tuning. If you go to powerstroke.org, you can find alot of info on this subject. The last time I looked, out of the thousands that had been purchased and installed there were only a couple of warranty denials that had been heard of and that was due to taking it to the dealership with the mods still intalled. Go to DPFdeletekits.com and look at what they have. The Spartan programer is the way to go. I have heard nothing but positive results from people doing the dpf deletes, except for those that can't keep their foot out of it and don't put reinforced head studs to support that heavy foot. Bottom line is DPF's kill engines, and if you have the money to support the mod to get rid of it I would do it. Hope this helps.

Eric


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

DPF delte with tuner and intake is the best possible thing for a 6.4. Sure there are hot programs out there but you don't have to run one to get rid of the emmissions **** and make the truck run better and last longer. The DPF and EGR are bad for the longevity of the motor without a doubt.

Spartan is a good choice. I've run many and think Innovative Diesel is the best - their transmission shifting is perfect - much better than Spartan IMO.

As others said, delte pipe, intake, and programmer of your choice - less than $2k a couple hours install and whole new truck. If you do have a warrany issue, takes an hour or a little mroe to have it back to stock.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

You can actually achieve what you are looking to do for less than $1K.

All you need is an H&S XRT tuner and delete pipe. You do not need an intake, you don't need high hp tunes either. The XRT is up to 120 hp which is plenty, trust me.

Also with the H&S series of tuners you do not have to have the bungs in the delete pipe for the sensors like you do with Spartan or Innovative Diesel .

If you want ease of use, shift on the fly, plug and play with no sensor mess or regen issues then go with H&S.

I have a 2010 F350 and that is what is going on my truck.

If you like to read check out www.powerstrokes.org or www.powerstrokenation.com

Plenty of info on both of those sites. You can also PM me if you have any questions and I can put you in touch with the people that can save you money and help with install if you need it.


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

Think i'am just gonna leave all that on. had a superchips flash paq on a 6.0 and it ran awsome never had a problem. Have yall heard how the flash paq does on the 6.4L thinking after i get some more miles on the truck i get one of those.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

C BISHOP said:


> Think i'am just gonna leave all that on. had a superchips flash paq on a 6.0 and it ran awsome never had a problem. Have yall heard how the flash paq does on the 6.4L thinking after i get some more miles on the truck i get one of those.


IMO don't tune it unless you take off your dpf, that tuner is just going to plug your dpf and it will be a $2500 mistake. removing the dpf is cake if your mechanically inclined at all. My old man ran a flashpaq on his 6.4 and it plugged the dpf within 10,000 miles. Then he listened to me and did the full delete and was a very happy camper. superchips has a "offroad" version if your wanting superchips that you can delete the dpf with now


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

i have a flashpaq for sale, pm me for more info


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

younggun55 said:


> IMO don't tune it unless you take off your dpf, that tuner is just going to plug your dpf


Just asking but if the dpf gets to much silt in it wont the regen system just burn it all out ? Also read somewhere if it happens just take the tuner out for about 50 miles and its cleans it self out.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

IMO it is pointless to tune these trucks without doing a DPF delete. If all you do is put on a tuner, you will see very little benifit at all on the economy end of things. Spend a little extra money a little more time on install and you will be way better of in the long run. On this sort of thing the old term you get what you pay for really applies. Although companies such as Superchips, Edge and the rest of the big names turn out a decent product, they just do not have a grip on the newer trucks JMHO. Go with a Spartan or Innovative Diesel product with DPF delete and cold air intake and you will not be disapointed. The mileage gains will pay for it in a year or so depending on how much you drive. 

Eric


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

C BISHOP said:


> Think i'am just gonna leave all that on. had a superchips flash paq on a 6.0 and it ran awsome never had a problem. Have yall heard how the flash paq does on the 6.4L thinking after i get some more miles on the truck i get one of those.


Shot me a PM with your number, I will call you and tell you everything you need to know.

You can do everything to your truck that you need to do for about $1k.. That is tuner, exhaust, and intake.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

im running spartan and 4 inch back flo pro exhuast.......


huge difference in power/sound/mpg....

21mpg averages......

loose the DPF torpedo quickly


----------

